# Phrag. Prince Albert



## Shiva (Jan 4, 2010)

One I don't see much on the net: Phrag. Prince Albert (Mem. Dick Clements x pearcei)







About 13 cm wide.


----------



## mccallen (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, that's really fantastic.

I really like the shape on that one; pointy without petals that are too long or wavy.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 4, 2010)

Really beautiful-love the color :clap:.

Susan


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting outcome, great color!!! Not much of pearcei!!? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 4, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting outcome, great color!!! Not much of pearcei!!? Jean



The (Prince Albert) "pearceing" is under the substrat... between leaves and roots... oke:


----------



## paphreek (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh great! Now I can call Orchids, Ltd. and ask, "Do you have Prince Albert in a pot?":evil:

Beautiful flower! What is the overall size of the plant? Did the pearcei reduce the size?


----------



## toddybear (Jan 4, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 4, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Oh great! Now I can call Orchids, Ltd. and ask, "Do you have Prince Albert in a pot?":evil:
> 
> Beautiful flower! What is the overall size of the plant? Did the pearcei reduce the size?



The plant is similar to my Don Wimber or Jasoh Fischer in size. That would be about 15 inches wide and maybe 12 inches high, without considering the flower spike, which adds up another 15 inches. I would call that medium size.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice! the petals did not twist much like pearei


----------



## etex (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful bloom!! The color is awesome!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 4, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting outcome, great color!!! Not much of pearcei!!? Jean


I agree, MDC dominates, but that's not a bad thing at all! :clap::clap:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 4, 2010)

First I wondered if they had any idea what they were doing when they named this hybrid. Then I saw the parents and it was obvious that they knew exactly what they were doing, and I had to admire the creative and subtly twisted mind involved.

Nice flower, but I'd like to see more pearcei shape.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Oh great! Now I can call Orchids, Ltd. and ask, "Do you have Prince Albert in a pot?":evil:



:rollhappy:

It is lovely -- good shape and color.


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2010)

I think this one is stunningly beautiful and I would love to own it myself; but, I don't see any contribution from pearcei whatsoever. I'm not convinced it's labelled correctly.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im someone hit the name joke before i did. How ironic its a "pierce"-ei cross. :rollhappy:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually it was registered with the RHS as (Mem Dick Clemments x richterii), by Fritz Schomburg. The original cross was made with Phrag pearcei 'Birchwood' AM/AOS. This particular plant was awarded as pearcei 20 years before richteri was described. "Birchwood' is really a nice richteri. So when Fritz did the registration he used the correct botanical name for 'Birchwood'. However, I know from talking with Fritz that he did indeed have the same joke in mind that is in this thread pairing Dick Clements with pearcei. You all did get the joke. :rollhappy:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 5, 2010)

HA! Now that is orchid lore for you! I would have never in a million years guessed it was on purpose. Fritz has a good sense of humor. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2010)

Naughty boys! I'll be seeing you soon! :evil:


----------



## Gilda (Jan 5, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Oh great! Now I can call Orchids, Ltd. and ask, "Do you have Prince Albert in a pot?":evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:
Very beautiful color and shape !:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 5, 2010)

John M said:


> I think this one is stunningly beautiful and I would love to own it myself; but, I don't see any contribution from pearcei whatsoever. I'm not convinced it's labelled correctly.



Hi John here is Phrag Red Flare (Green Hornet x MDC) for comparaison, this one with 25% longifolium = longer petals but doens't show to much pearcei neither.... I think it share some similarities with that Phrag. Prince Albert.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2010)

OOoooooooo -- that's pretty!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like the Red Flare too.


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 7, 2010)

very very nice flower


----------



## Bolero (Jan 8, 2010)

The flower has a very full shape......I really like it and would be happy to take it off your hands if you get bored with it......


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice indeed...both the colors and especially the petals.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Jean-Pierre....Hmmmmm?


----------

